# Illegal reptiles found in NSW home



## News Bot (May 16, 2013)

SEVERAL exotic snakes and lizards have been seized during an investigation into the alleged importation of illegal wildlife in Australia.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 16-May-13 03:15 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Grogshla (May 16, 2013)

I wonder what the punishment will be.


----------



## andynic07 (May 16, 2013)

I wonder if they also had a license and legitimate reptiles?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 16, 2013)

Thats really sad, the poor animals, I understand why they euthanize them but it doesnt make it any easier to grasp.

Pretty annoyed that people dont think about the reptiles they are harbouring (exotics).
I mean, I would love it, just as much as anyone to have a Green Iguana, a King Cobra, a Red Tailed Boa and a Burmese Python or some Rattlers. However if you get caught, this is what happens to the poor guys 

I cant believe how many people I have come in contact with that openly say they have corns or a boa of some sort....


----------



## jibbyt (May 16, 2013)

Anyone on here that has exotic(illegal) reptiles should think hard. One day you will see the damage.


----------



## harlemrain (May 16, 2013)

When will people learn??


----------



## bohdi13 (May 16, 2013)

a lot of illegal\exotic reptile keepers are oblivious to the fact they are illegal, had two mates who posted photos of their pet corn snakes which they got when they lived in different states... they soon found out they were illegal with a quite message.


----------



## jibbyt (May 16, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> a lot of illegal\exotic reptile keepers are oblivious to the fact they are illegal, had two mates who posted photos of their pet corn snakes which they got when they lived in different states... they soon found out they were illegal with a quite message.



If people dont know the difference between exotic and native shouldnt be keeping reptiles in the first place.


----------



## Skeptic (May 16, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Anyone on here that has exotic(illegal) reptiles should think hard. One day you will see the damage.



Now you're just being silly. No one on this site would keep an exotic


----------



## Stevo2 (May 16, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> If people dont know the difference between exotic and native shouldnt be keeping reptiles in the first place.



I don't think it's a question of knowing the difference between an exotic and a native but rather the ignorance of many in not knowing that exotics are illegal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bohdi13 (May 16, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> If people dont know the difference between exotic and native shouldnt be keeping reptiles in the first place.



i agree but that's their choice and there isn't much we can we do about it.:shock:


----------



## jibbyt (May 16, 2013)

Its not that hard. Research, research, research! It makes for a better keeper.


----------

